# Carbon Fiber B13 Front Lip Interest?



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay,
Looking to see interest in a front lip such as this for the B13 SE-R. I know someone that does carbon fiber work (wakeboard & windsurf board manufacturing) & I spoke to him and he said that if I got enough people to purchase (10+ because of setup costs) that he would be willing to manufacture them for me as a favor. They would fit the B13 with a '91-'92 front bumper cover. This will be a 1 time run. The pricing would be as follows: 10-19 $125.00 & 20+ $100.00 each plus shipping. The conditions would have to be pre-paid and approximately 6-8 weeks for delivery. I am looking to have the deal closed and payments to be made buy Labor Day 2002 with delivery no later than Halloween 2002.
If you have any questions please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Im interested. I tried setting something up like this. but it never went through i hope you have better luck than I.

but see me in.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Interest*

Well, the deal is completed. The only thing now is for people to pay and get in line. The more we get, the less it will be.

Jon


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

count me in jon.





hien


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do they make that for a 95 sentra?


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sorry............*

Sorry,
But right now it will be only for the B13.

Jon


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aww poop.. cuz when i get a body kit i want a lip so it dont get scratched up


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

yes!! very interested , carbon fiber !!!hell yeah!! please hook this up!!


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

how much?????? and that car is PIMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

This will fit ONLY 91-92 front bumper cover? Not 93-94? I am interested. Just curious if I were to decide to get the newer bumper cover down the line. Thanks. I will pm you tomorrow.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

i dont see why it wouldnt fit 93-94


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

what about a hood?
I'd be down for a hood


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it a splitter, or just more of a cosmetic thing? Do you have any other pictures where it's not so much in the shadow like that?


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

it will probably fit the 93-94 bumper too, it will bolt up from bottom. someone should compare the two bumpers and see. and for the hoods, its kinda hard to 'make' a hood, you would have to hook up with fiber images to get a group deal with them. oh yeah whats up dj


hien


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

please someone compare the 93-94 bumbers with 91-92. If it would be a perfect fit for the 93-94 ill probably get one.


----------



## se-r_scholz (Jun 18, 2002)

hey sorrie buts this dont concern the carbon fiber lip but where did you get that phat bottom black thing, the bottom under cover thats under your car front...if you can hook me up with where you got it i would greatly appreciate it...thanks  sorrie if i didnt call it the rite name


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I think your talking about the add on for the front bumber which everyone else is talking about. Thats the front lip that we all want and are trying to make.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

yes, that thing you are talking about is the piece that this entire thread is about, and thats not his car, unless he is mike kojima. it will not fit the 93 or 94 sentra because in 93 nissan decided to change the front bumper. if you compare pictures of the front end of a 91-92 and a 93-94, you will probably be able to see why.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

sign me up!!!!


----------



## se-r_scholz (Jun 18, 2002)

if thats wat im talking about then hook a se-r brother up....i'm in and tell me when ya needs the order to be in by.....


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

shitty deal oh well maybe someone will come along and help us 93-94 owners


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

damn... i was really hopping that it would work on a 1994 sentra. I would have loved to get one. Maybe next time....


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Only the 93-94 SE-R & SE bumpers were changed, cause they have a lower chin spoiler built-in. The 93-94 E, XE and GXE models have the same exact bumper as the 91-92 sentras. So if you have a 93-94 sentra E, XE or GXE this carbon fiber lip will fit...


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

What about the LE?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Only the 93-94 SE-R & SE bumpers were changed, cause they have a lower chin spoiler built-in. The 93-94 E, XE and GXE models have the same exact bumper as the 91-92 sentras. So if you have a 93-94 sentra E, XE or GXE this carbon fiber lip will fit... *


You're certain of this?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

That is pretty slick. I'd be game but have ZERO money now...damn those wheels! If you guys work out this group buy that'd be pretty cool. And damn that is one nice car!!! I especially like the TE-37's in Bronze....ooooooohh, aaaaahh!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> You're certain of this? *


Yes indeed! I have a 93 XE and my brother has a 91 SE-R same exact bumper. We also have the DG-Racing front skirt on our cars, which looks pretty good and is a cheap alternative to a pricey front lip...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

dho said:


> *What about the LE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude the LE is just a rebadged XE, yes it will fit your car. BTW my car has the Limited Edition decals on the front doors so i guess i have an XE LE lol. The LE decals is just a sales gimmick nissan likes to use to sell off the remaining stock of late production left over cars. This way they can make room for the new models. They did this with the 93-94 sentras and with the 99 sentras. I guess they think the customer will feel like he's getting a speacial car or deal by slapping on a Limited Edition decal...


----------



## blkrcktSE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Front lip DG*

Hey sentrapower93, I am waiting for the D-G spoiler, I think 4 " but dont know how they will look.
What does it looks like on your car? Damn, I ordered the stuff 2 months ago and have not arrived. These guys gave me some bull shit excuses about at "custom" held up. How long did it took your spoiler to get to you anyway?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

My DG-Racing lip looks really good i like it, it's not a bad deal for about $25 shipped. I got mine in about 2 1/2 weeks, but that was almost two years ago, not sure how their service is nowadays. I have the grey 2" lip, it's easy to install and it gives the b13 a nice updated look. Good luck, hope you get yours soon...


----------



## blkrcktSE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sentrapower93*

Thanks for the input. Did you have to repaint the lip to match. Yeah, the shipping seems crap, since 9/11 the custom are tight letting stuff in the US, but 2 months seems too long.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yeah man 2 months seems way too long. You should e-mail Dom from DG-Racing to find out what the delay is. I didn't paint mine, the stock lower bumper has a grey trim already. So i just left it that way. The DG lip in grey looks almost like an oem lip, it's really a nice mod for $25...


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I think the Carbon Fiber B13 Front lip is cool but out of my budget.

My DGR skirt only took 2 weeks to get here (after they received the money order). Here's a picture of it:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

turbo91ser said:


> *Okay,
> Looking to see interest in a front lip such as this for the B13 SE-R. I know someone that does carbon fiber work (wakeboard & windsurf board manufacturing) & I spoke to him and he said that if I got enough people to purchase (10+ because of setup costs) that he would be willing to manufacture them for me as a favor. They would fit the B13 with a '91-'92 front bumper cover. This will be a 1 time run. The pricing would be as follows: 10-19 $125.00 & 20+ $100.00 each plus shipping. The conditions would have to be pre-paid and approximately 6-8 weeks for delivery. I am looking to have the deal closed and payments to be made buy Labor Day 2002 with delivery no later than Halloween 2002.
> If you have any questions please email me at [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hey thats my car!

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Carbon Fiber B13 Front Lip Interest?*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> Hey thats my car!
> 
> Mike *


Actualy my car has a Zenon airdam so if you are working on a splitter you got to remember for it to work well it has to be lower to the ground than the factory bumper. It should be the lowest or almost the lowest part of the car. The splitter is shaped so it is flat to the ground even though the bottom of the airdam is sort of turning up as well. It also has strakes on the side to divert air around the front tires that are not easily seen in the pictures. Also there is a bely pan which helps it work much better. It is not a super simple flat part.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

does the air damn look like the red car on the front page? Isnt that a 93-94 SE-R bumper? Why dont u guys design one for a 93-94 bumper. i think the 93-94's look a lot nicer about would be a great upgrade combo, 93-94 SE-R bumper with your carbon fiber lip


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

shoe said:


> *does the air damn look like the red car on the front page? Isnt that a 93-94 SE-R bumper? Why dont u guys design one for a 93-94 bumper. i think the 93-94's look a lot nicer about would be a great upgrade combo, 93-94 SE-R bumper with your carbon fiber lip *


No its a Zenon airdam. A stock bumper is not low enough and the spiltter won't work to well and will probably look stupid way up in the air.

Mike


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike what was the price of the air damn..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *Mike what was the price of the air damn.. *


couple of hundred bux I think


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike,

Whats with the hole in the hood? Scoop? Vent? Cosmetic? If its functional I am interested in hearing what it is for. 

Belly pan: Where does it start/stop?

Spltter: Done in interest of cooling or reduced lift or both?

For some reason I have a wickied interest in aero stuff.. Every time I see something functional I wanna know all about. Now if only my back-ordered Aerodynamics book would get here...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike,
> 
> Whats with the hole in the hood? Scoop? Vent? Cosmetic? If its functional I am interested in hearing what it is for.
> 
> ...


The scoop is an exit type to let hot high pressure air out of the engine compartment. The splitter was done to improve cooling and reduce lift since the B13 has really bad aerodynamics. The belly pan goes from the edge of the splitter back to the leading edge of the front wheels.

This stuff made a huge difference in how cool the engine/intercooler runs and how stable the car feels at speed.

Mike


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

eh.. i forgot to add.. give me your car..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I was thinking of taking on some aero mods after I get some suspension and brakes under my car.. Any suggestions?? Bad idea, Ill post this in the B14 section.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *eh.. i forgot to add.. give me your car.. *


What about no!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I was thinking of taking on some aero mods after I get some suspension and brakes under my car.. Any suggestions?? Bad idea, Ill post this in the B14 section. *


My B14 is getting a Mexican Tsuru GTR nose that I got from eurbini and I am building a belly pan for it since it already has a splitter molded in. I am also building am internal baffle for it to divert air up into the radiator and create more downforce.

Then I have a APR Carbon rear wing that I cut down so its a little less rice and modifed the brackets so it would hang more rearward than the normal APR rear wing and have more leverage on the chasiss. The brackets are adjustable.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I am happy to see that some has a serious answer for me when it comes to aero stuff. Thats not the same as the Stillen GTR nose is it? Pics???


----------



## blkrcktSE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Mike B14 !*

OK Mike, what are you talking about the B14 Tsuru?
I thought the B13 is the only type with the Tsuru front end. What GTR, you are not talking about the GTR kit from Erebuni or Lucino version right?
If there is a different with the B14 Tsuru I like to know. 
You do realize we are all drooling over the pics right? Please put up more pic of the B13. 

Since every one are on the CF lip, its not simple as a flat piece like you have mention. The 93 front stup up a little. The aluminum extension might help, the adjustment of the front Splitter. I have it on my M3, looks good. It might be more functional on the B13


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

*HOW DO I ORDER???????*

Fisrt off what kind of bumper is that?? It looks like the street scene bumper thatsummit sells. Next tell me where i need to send the money to get one of these... i think it will really set my car on fire....

-HSentra


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: HOW DO I ORDER???????*



HSentra said:


> *Fisrt off what kind of bumper is that?? It looks like the street scene bumper thatsummit sells. Next tell me where i need to send the money to get one of these... i think it will really set my car on fire....
> 
> -HSentra *


read the thread!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Mike B14 !*



blkrcktSE-R said:


> *OK Mike, what are you talking about the B14 Tsuru?
> I thought the B13 is the only type with the Tsuru front end. What GTR, you are not talking about the GTR kit from Erebuni or Lucino version right?
> If there is a different with the B14 Tsuru I like to know.
> You do realize we are all drooling over the pics right? Please put up more pic of the B13.
> *


The GTR was a model of the B14B avalible in Mexico. The front end is the same as the one euribuni sells.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

"read the thread" LMAO!!! I was gonna say that.

Thanks for the info on the B14 bumper.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Lip Update...........*

Hello to you'll that were interested in the carbon front lip for the B13's. I regret to have to inform you that the deal will not come around due to the fact that my friend and the fabricator was tragically killed Friday 11/01/02 in a Kiteboarding accident. He will greatly missed by all that knew him.

Here is link for those interested.

http://www.zerogravitykiteboarding.com/


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I am really sorry to hear that... I know simple 'sorry's' and 'my condolensces' aren't ever enough for a person, but I really feel for you.

I had a good friend and fellow hockey player die two weeks ago due to a drug overdose. He was only 17 years old with a good outlook as a hockey player...

Don't let drugs take over your life.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Wow sorry to hear that Jon.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yeah dude*

Yeah dude really sorry to hear that.....Im sure he was a great guy.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: yeah dude*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Yeah dude really sorry to hear that.....Im sure he was a great guy. *


Yes, he was loved and will be missed by many, you should really follow the link and read his obituary.

Jon


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

*My sincerest condolences*

Wow, having read the obituary I can honestly say that he was "The" man. Amazing person to put it mildly. I'm not what someone would call a "spiritual person" but a person like Peter never truly leaves, they live on in the lives of those who they had an impact on. The world is a better place for having had a person like Peter grace it with his existence. His loss is unbound.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Dude the LE is just a rebadged XE, yes it will fit your car. BTW my car has the Limited Edition decals on the front doors so i guess i have an XE LE lol. The LE decals is just a sales gimmick nissan likes to use to sell off the remaining stock of late production left over cars. This way they can make room for the new models. They did this with the 93-94 sentras and with the 99 sentras. I guess they think the customer will feel like he's getting a speacial car or deal by slapping on a Limited Edition decal... *


Me too... an XE LE...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

I have a question on the dg-racing front lip - does anyone have it installed, and if so, do they have it installed with the 3M tape?

If they do I want it... I can't bring myself to put holes into a car I haven't started paying for yet!


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I have the middle sized DGR skirt on my B13. I tried installing it 1st with their canadian glue, didn't work for more than 1 day. The 2nd time I installed it with some plasifuse from Homedepot and it has been on there for several months now without any problems.

Check out my website if you'd like to see some pictures of my car. http://1minute.com/dan/ 

Here is a picture of the skirt installed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

That 4" lip looks sweet! I need it in gray to match the side mouldings on my '93 XE LE...


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

The only thing that I do not like about the DGR skirt is that it is too flexible. At any speed over 30mph or so it'll start to fold under the bumper. It did help a little with highway stability but it is strange. The skirt is a good start to make your car look better when you're parked or just cruisin in a parkin lot. (When it's on the highway it looks like the sides are there but the front is folded under.) The skirt also helps to train you to drive with a lower bumper. This will help when you get a body kit or get your car lowered. If you want more of an aggressive look, try the tallest skirt. It'll probably be less than an inch off the ground if you've got Sportline Springs. With the current setup, it rests close to 4-5" off the ground (with sportline springs, 1.6"drop front 1.5" rear").

Enjoy!


----------

